# Custom Guitar body



## Itchy Brother (Jul 1, 2015)

just thought I'd show ya a guitar body I made.

No finish on it.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 1, 2015)

No finish??? One heck of a sanding job then! Extremely nice! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 1, 2015)

Nice. I can hear it now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 1, 2015)

awesome body there itchy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Itchy Brother (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words.I sand them to 220 the wet them with mineral spirits to better show the color and grain then take some pic"s and list them.Selling them helps me and the wife buy things for our son's and grandchildren.Ive made over 500 of various kinds of guitars.(just the bodies)people like to build up their own guitars.Its getting to be a grind doin them tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Jul 2, 2015)

On electric guitars does the species of wood affect the sound any?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Itchy Brother (Jul 2, 2015)

Yes,its the wood hardness.Some woods are very hard but ruled out because they would be just too heavy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Itchy Brother (Jul 3, 2015)

Another body ,thinline tele


----------

